# Tested a new carp fly Saturday



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Went out to Veto Lake with my kayak and 7wt to try a new carp fly I came up with. It's sort of like the Backstabber carp pattern but I added a rattle to the body, wrapped it with black Spectrablend nymph dubbing, added some sili legs, and used Pseudo Hair for the wing with no collar wrap at the eye. I tied the test patterns in black, the only color I use in muddy water. I was hoping the rattle would help draw attention.



















The carp approved. I had three strikes and two hookups in maybe half an hour. Then the wind kicked up and the chop on the water made it almost impossible to spot fish.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Neat fly. Is it an easy fly to cast or similar to a heavy bass fly?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ARReflections said:


> Neat fly. Is it an easy fly to cast or similar to a heavy bass fly?


Very easy to cast. I used synthetic materials on it to help it shed water. The Backstabber is pretty similar but uses a thicker-dubbed body (no rattle), marabou for the wing (absorbs water), and a wrapped collar of hackle "fluff" (which also absorbs water). I used bead chain eyes (Backstabber uses lead/brass) which are pretty light, the rattle is also light. That, plus it's on a #6 Mustad 3366, so it's a short/chubby fly that doesn't soak up and hold water so badly.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Some of the footage from Saturday:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIS3cgN5UrM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

I see you use an indicator. How does that work out?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

flyman said:


> I see you use an indicator. How does that work out?


Very well. Carp takes, in my experience, tend to be subtle. It's not like stripping a bass streamer and having the rod nearly jerked out of your hand. I set the indicator usually about 18" or so up from the fly and it doesn't seem to spook them in the murky water. I usually strip the fly right to the fish, then "kill it" and let it drop to the bottom and watch the indicator. The Thingamabobber usually jumps slightly on the take, then it's game on.


----------

